# Fish Oil...wtf ??



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

So, I started giving my dog (the adult) fish oil pills, the big gelcaps from walmart, omega 3. 

Have been doing this for 3 days now..

My question is what is this nasty ass smell that has popped up a couple times today, that smells like a dead fish..

Is the dog farting or burping this stuff out? 

I first tried to just give them to her and she chewed them and left the shells on the floor, so I picked them up and put them in a little cheese..I smelled my hands and did not notice a bad smell...after picking these things up, half chewed and leaking, but today there has been 3 separate times that half the room stunk like dead fish....IT IS NOT just me thinking this, everyone smelled it...the dog does not smell either, so I am just asking if anyone might know WTF is going on here...

there are no dead fish here. and it is not a person or any part of them that smells like fish either, before this goes off topic...

thanks if you can help...

OH and Connie, you were right, the frito feet coulda been from a yeast infection,she has an ear infection....vet checked the feet said they are fine, but the ear is not great...she would not concur that the frito feet were from the yeast, but I like you better, so I will go with your diagnosis....IF you explain to me why I keep smelling dead fish...that is....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If you can smell it coming out of either end, the fishy smell is oxidation and basically the fat going rancid. Fish oil that is rancid is actually carcinogenic, so you should toss it. Not all fish oil manufacturers have the same processing guidelines. This is why I prefer Nordic Naturals. I think the way they process it is superior.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha ha Joby, your post reminded me about two guys that came into the tattoo studio after a trip to Holland. Apparently while over there, they weren't keeping up on their grooming because after a few days of not showering one of the guys said to the other "dude, I can smell your mustache". So what do you think they requested to have tattooed on their asses? That exact quote. 

I'm sure you can make the connection to why that popped into my mind after reading your post.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Joby smell the breath then pick up the tail sniff & you'll know where it comes from I use Grizzly Salmon w/ no issues, also feed with food, it makes a difference....JMHO


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I take the Nordic Complete 3.6.9 sure helped cranial flatulence, I was having memory issues.....helped within 36 hrs....


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> If you can smell it coming out of either end, the fishy smell is oxidation and basically the fat going rancid. Fish oil that is rancid is actually carcinogenic, so you should toss it. Not all fish oil manufacturers have the same processing guidelines. This is why I prefer Nordic Naturals. I think the way they process it is superior.


Interesting. I didn't know this. I used to feed fish based Holistic Select and my dogs absolutely had fish farts. From what you're saying, this means the food had gone bad?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I can't say for certain on kibble, but I do know if you can taste the oil being fishy (the fishy burps), it's not any good.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah not sure...wtf is going on..or where it is even coming from...
thanks...

I will toss this stuff. It is older anyhow, not purchased recently...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/salmon_oil/salmon_oil.html



> Grizzly Salmon Oil is gently extracted in a state-of-the-art production plant that handles nothing but high quality, salmon-based products. A totally enclosed and continuous in-line extraction process ensures the oil is kept away from air until it is pumped into your pet's food bowl!


Grizzly's formula is additionally preserved with rosemary extract in the mixture, a well known natural bug repellant.

Pet Food Direct has the 64 oz bottles for $39, and if you buy two you get a 15% discount and pay $33 each.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have been very pleased with the product compared to the regular fish oil pills. I keep it in the refrigerator.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I have been very pleased with the product compared to the regular fish oil pills. I keep it in the refrigerator.


It is dated for 2013...I just cant figure it out, because the pills themselves do not smell...I handled one that the dog chewed up...

maybe there is some other explanation...


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've also use Grizzly Salmon Oil and never had an issue, kept in refrigerator. Use Vitamin E with fish oil!


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/salmon_oil/salmon_oil.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the stuff I have my local pet store order for me (they don't stock the 64oz). I found thought that usually when the fish oils go on a significant sale like this in the store, it's because they are about to expire at the end of the month and they are being cleared out, so I would check that before ordering.

Oh and I have never experience what you're talking about Joby.


----------



## Annika Friberg (Mar 27, 2009)

They weren't the double or triple strength kind, were they? I had a jar of regular strength fish oil capsules from Sam's club which I fed both dogs and took myself as well without any problems for several months. 

The next time, I accidentally bought the double strength which seriously messed up my stomach and gave the dog the runs and both of us fishy burps as well :-({|= Don't know if that's the answer but I had to toss them and go back to the regular strength.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

so you give them the fish oil and vitamin E also? if so how much E?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I think this has been posted before, but I think it is the best deal. Buy in bulk and keep it in the fridge
http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/Products/15768-bulk-salmon-oil-wild-alaskan.aspx


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> That's the stuff I have my local pet store order for me (they don't stock the 64oz). I found thought that usually when the fish oils go on a significant sale like this in the store, it's because they are about to expire at the end of the month and they are being cleared out, so I would check that before ordering.
> 
> Oh and I have never experience what you're talking about Joby.


The $39 is not a sale price, and the 15% applies to any order exceeding $49. No way to tell the dates on any vendor site that I know of. If you call them, I wouldn't be surprised to find the customer service office is nowhere near the warehouse for them to inform you of the labeled dates. I guess just return your order if the dates aren't reasonable.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Gerald Dunn said:


> so you give them the fish oil and vitamin E also? if so how much E?


This is a pretty good powder supplement, with probiotics, vitamin E, and diatomaceous earth.
http://www.totalsupplements.com/dogabout.htm#Total*_is_100%_guaranteed!_


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> The $39 is not a sale price, and the 15% applies to any order exceeding $49. No way to tell the dates on any vendor site that I know of. If you call them, I wouldn't be surprised to find the customer service office is nowhere near the warehouse for them to inform you of the labeled dates. I guess just return your order if the dates aren't reasonable.


On the link you posted it clearly says it's a sale price, regular price being $60 per bottle, and in big bold letters there are only 2 left. Smells like a clearance sale to me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If this is a deodorized fish oil, then there should be NO SMELL and it's bad. Don't use it.

If it's NON deodorized, then it will indeed smell like fish (not nasty - just mildly fish-like).

Get deodorized fish oil if your dog is one of the relatively few who exudes the odor of non-deodorized through his pores (I have one who does and know a few more who do).

*
ETA: Never mind ..... I didn't read carefully. Added post below.*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> It is dated for 2013...I just cant figure it out, because the pills themselves do not smell...I handled one that the dog chewed up...
> 
> maybe there is some other explanation...



Oh, I hadn't seen this. So you have opened and smelled a cap and it smelled fine?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerald Dunn said:


> so you give them the fish oil and vitamin E also? if so how much E?


How much does the dog weigh?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> ... I first tried to just give them to her and she chewed them and left the shells on the floor, so I picked them up and put them in a little cheese..I smelled my hands and did not notice a bad smell...after picking these things up, half chewed and leaking, but today there has been 3 separate times that half the room stunk like dead fish....IT IS NOT just me thinking this, everyone smelled it...the dog does not smell either, so I am just asking if anyone might know WTF is going on here.. .


Ohhhh, you mean it's NOT the dog. I would guess that there are some opened leaking caps hidden somewhere that have now begun to smell. Fish oil is volatile to the max.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> .... the frito feet coulda been from a yeast infection,she has an ear infection....vet checked the feet said they are fine, but the ear is not great...she would not concur that the frito feet were from the yeast, but I like you better, so I will go with your diagnosis...



When you posted about frito feet, didn't I mention checking her ears before assuming it was normal paw smell? 


eta:


Connie Sutherland said:


> .... The dog with Frito feet ..... I'd check for redness between the toes and also look into both ears. You want to see if there is any inflammation and/or debris. ....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> When you posted about frito feet, didn't I mention checking her ears before assuming it was normal paw smell?
> 
> 
> eta:


I know...gave you credit....sheeessh


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I know...gave you credit....sheeessh


:lol:


My point was more like: Did you check the ears when I mentioned it? If you check regularly, you can catch it when you see inflammation starting, before it turns into a full-blown infection.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> On the link you posted it clearly says it's a sale price, regular price being $60 per bottle, and in big bold letters there are only 2 left. Smells like a clearance sale to me.


No, it doesn't. That's their regular price, they're just comparing it to "normal" suggested retail prices. Anything on sale, has a







next to the price shown.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> No, it doesn't. That's their regular price, they're just comparing it to "normal" suggested retail prices. Anything on sale, has a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotcha.. the msrp trick


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Joby I take those same pills...my heart doctor loves my numbers and the joints don't seem to be in pain. I don't have any smells either! :-$


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

It is no different than humans. As a pharmacy guy, alot of people like one brand of omega threes, fish oils, etc. because they do not burp after taking them (even with food). It has to do with fillers and the what they use at the plant to make that specific product. I prefer Weber brand as it works for ME and I have been told by countless pharmacists that Weber does create a better product. Curious, why not just feed fish?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas H. Elliott said:


> It is no different than humans. As a pharmacy guy, alot of people like one brand of omega threes, fish oils, etc. because they do not burp after taking them (even with food). It has to do with fillers and the what they use at the plant to make that specific product. I prefer Weber brand as it works for ME and I have been told by countless pharmacists that Weber does create a better product. Curious, why not just feed fish?


Why do YOU take fish oil rather than fish? 

Maybe the cost of sustainable (and low in heavy metals and other toxins) fish .... ?

I do include fish as part of the raw diet. Not enough to make up for the long-chain 3s that are missing in modern slaughter animals (for people and dogs), though. Long-chain 3s from marine sources (fish oil) = the most practical way, in most cases, to help right the skewed Omega-6-heavy modern diet.

There are many detailed threads on the board about why modern diets are 6-heavy, how 3s and 6s work, and why dogs need EPA and DHA to come "as is" and cannot rely on ALA to convert.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"they do not burp after taking them (even with food)."_


Fishy burps are related to non-deodorized fish oil.

But deodorizing is an added process, and done carelessly can cause degradation of long-chain PUFAs. For example, 180 degrees C is the maximum safe temp to use in deodorizing under vacuum, but some use 220 and higher.

There's a lot to think and find out about when choosing a fish oil.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"It is no different than humans."_

In most ways, this is absolutely true. One important difference is that most dogs actually appear to like the non-deodorized products. :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _"It is no different than humans."_
> 
> In most ways, this is absolutely true. One important difference is that most dogs actually appear to like the non-deodorized products. :lol:


 _
Completely off topic .... deleted _


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> My point was more like: Did you check the ears when I mentioned it? If you check regularly, you can catch it when you see inflammation starting, before it turns into a full-blown infection.


I did check the ears, they did not smell like they did recently.., used an ear cleaner liquid for a couple weeks, knocked it down...but obviously did not take care of the issue well enough, I do feel bad about it, but am on the right track now....and will stay on top of it. 

question is now, what caused it? allergies? pregnancy? nursing? not sure...so will be on top of the monitoring to see if it comes back..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

WELL I did find out what the smell was....The puppy or the adult actually found a bag of some FISH JERKY TREATS that my GF bought for the dogs at petsmart, which I THOUGHT were tossed in the garbage, cause they reeked, and didnt seem like a good thing to give the dogs to me....they got tossed in a box of dogstuff, that I do let them get into some times to see what they will pull out of it...had no clue they were in there, those things are smelly as hell....I found the bag opened in the box today...

so it was a just a co-incidence I think, the timing of starting the fish oil pills....and a good draft from opening the door...which caused all of us to start gagging, then it would go away...it was mysterious indeed..


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> How much does the dog weigh?


one is 76 and the other is 90 and still growing


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerald Dunn said:


> one is 76 and the other is 90 and still growing


I will PM you details about fish oil and E for those weights.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

KV Pet (K Vet supply)also has the 64 oz Grizzley Salmon oil for $39.95. Plus you receive a $7 k vet bucks certificate to use on your next order.

I have purchased many supplies from them for years.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> WELL I did find out what the smell was.......it was mysterious indeed..


Joby, you never cease to amuse me. =D> I had a feeling it was something like that (rancid capsules in a couch cushion, crap on a shoe, dirty mustache, something forgotten and rotting in a box, etc.). LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Joby, you never cease to amuse me. =D> I had a feeling it was something like that (rancid capsules in a couch cushion, crap on a shoe, dirty mustache, something forgotten and rotting in a box, etc.). LOL


IT was FISHY for sure, and mysterious..


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I also like Nordic Natural and recommend it to my clients as well. Another good product that I use with my own dogs is Nature's Logic sardine oil. I find that the sardine oil has less of an odor, is more highly concentrated so you use less, has a better EPA/DHA ratio, and since it is a smaller fish, will naturally have less contaminants. 

1,265 mg of Omega 3 fatty acids per teaspoon \\/

http://www.natureslogic.com/products/saroil.html


----------

